# Buying land from FONATUR



## michaela3377 (May 15, 2008)

HI-

I am looking to purchase a lot in Huatulco to build a single family home. From what I understand, the government owns most of the land here. Has anyone had experience working with FONATUR? Can anyone recommend someone in Huatulco area to talk to about real estate investments?

Your advice is kindly appreciated!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sure some of the people here will have some information. One thing you are going to be told, though, is not to buy until you have lived there for at least a year.


----------



## teadust (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi Michaela - I'll provide the obligatory "Whether it's somewhere in Mexico you plan to live full time, or a place to build a house for occasional long-stay vacations, hopefully it is also somewhere you've spent time and know that you like the area, the climate, the layout, infrastructure/amenities etc., for sure."



There is a message board of expats in Huatulco; currently there's a thread there called "buying land in Huatulco" that you might want to check out:

Visitors' Comments :: Huatulco :: Buying Land In Huatulco

Would be interested to hear how things go for you and what you find out, and decide!

EDIT UpDate:
See you found the Huatulco board; I hadn't noticed you had started that thread! Heh. Good luck!


----------



## westwopa (May 18, 2008)

I bought land in Ixtapa from Fonatur, no problems...............


----------

